
The Design of Dirty Bomb - zwliew
https://www.dirtybomb.com/news/the-design-of-dirty-bomb/https://www.dirtybomb.com/news/the-design-of-dirty-bomb/https://www.dirtybomb.com/news/the-design-of-dirty-bomb/
======
tony-allan
[https://www.dirtybomb.com/news/the-design-of-dirty-
bomb/](https://www.dirtybomb.com/news/the-design-of-dirty-bomb/)

------
ChrisGranger
That URL is screwed up.

~~~
masonic
Radiation-induced mutation.

